# Lanahassee Creek VPA



## Truth Be Known (Jul 11, 2018)

The biggest problem with the state trying to trophy manage the new piece of property is .  A brown it's down Georgia group has the Weyerhaeuser 525 acre lease right in the middle of the Lanahassee Creek VPA.  Each member has to have 8 deer to fill his freezer each year. They have killed Everthing that walks on that lease.  Check out the map the state gives us online. The state of Georgia has to get control of that parcel before Lanahassee Creek VPA will ever produce. Why restrict Georgia hunters to a few hunts a year when that club is taking deer by the dozens all season


----------



## Truth Be Known (Jul 11, 2018)

They will be baiting piles of corn dead center of Lanahassee Creek VPA while all hunters on state land will be looking at barren dirt food plots


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 21, 2018)

I’m not aware of a 500 ish acre piece in the middle of that property. I used to lease most of that property. Hunted it for many years. Still have friends that lease land that borders most of the east side. That’s jimmy carter property. They practice qdma and have a 5 Deer limit. I have other friends that lease 600 acre on Hwy 153 west side of road. That borders bill forest property. There’s only 3 members. That’s plum creek. Or wayerhouser now I guess. They kill maybe 4 Deer total per year. Not each. But they here a ton of shooting south and west of them


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2018)

How far is this from the old Lanahasse Hunting Club?


----------



## Truth Be Known (Jul 21, 2018)

The club in the middle of Lanahassee is 525 acres of Georgia boys. The shoot 30 plus deer a year.  Cripple at least half that many.  The land was Blake Sullivan's family land that the state is now leasing.  Was last owned by a Holding company out of Jacksonville Florida


----------



## Truth Be Known (Jul 21, 2018)

If you look at the state map, the county road splits their property and continues east to more state land


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 21, 2018)

Still don’t know the land your talking about. The first driveway on right side of addys dairy rd. Which is about a mile north of 280. Is friends of mine that have leased that for the last 20 years or more. They’re all from Florida and yes that is Sullivan land. We had a camp there and my buddies still do. Further up at the cross roads jimmy carter owns all 4 corners. They lease the nw and sw corners and another friend leases the me corner. The se corner was all secret service members but I think that changed a while back. Haven’t looked at state map. I’ve been on all of that land  actually had both sides of 280 from saw mill to Preston city limits. Other friends have north and south of 280 on west side of Lannahassee. I hunted the Lannahassee plantation that’s next to saw mill that is now for sale as well not the piece the state bought. Same name different properties


----------



## Truth Be Known (Jul 21, 2018)

Google Lanahassee Creek VPA.  State map of new property will appear.  That 4400 acres had been leased by another FLORIDA GROUP for 30 years Lanahassee Creek as west boundary to Carter strip on east side as well as some portion of Addy Dairy road


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 21, 2018)

Yeah I know. I was one of them. We had some to ourselves as a direct lease and were members of other parts. That club changed hands few times. Last ran by 2 brothers from apopka Fl. The people that bought it from Sullivan and another owner got tired of everyone whining and they were letting employees hunt it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2018)

southernman13 said:


> Yeah I know. I was one of them. We had some to ourselves as a direct lease and were members of other parts. That club changed hands few times. Last ran by 2 brothers from apopka Fl. The people that bought it from Sullivan and another owner got tired of everyone whining and they were letting employees hunt it




Do you remember Jimmy Reese, Walt Stanley, and Joe Woody, the old huntmaster?


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 21, 2018)

No. I started hunting west side of hog branch and east of Lannahassee north of the dirt road that went back to Sullivan old office. That was in 89. There was a dude from Florida that had it leased. He called it white oaks. Can’t remember his name. The property due east of us and the hog branch at that time was known as the 625 club. I hunted all that until I bought my own land in like 05. I’m actually still on the Williams lease which is off Williams rd and east of the choctahatche creek. Not sure if that the correct name but it’s about a mile west of rabbit branch rd. Jimmy Reese does ring a bell. But can’t say for sure


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2018)

southernman13 said:


> No. I started hunting west side of hog branch and east of Lannahassee north of the dirt road that went back to Sullivan old office. That was in 89. There was a dude from Florida that had it leased. He called it white oaks. Can’t remember his name. The property due east of us and the hog branch at that time was known as the 625 club. I hunted all that until I bought my own land in like 05. I’m actually still on the Williams lease which is off Williams rd and east of the choctahatche creek. Not sure if that the correct name but it’s about a mile west of rabbit branch rd. Jimmy Reese does ring a bell. But can’t say for sure




This was back from the early 70`s through maybe the year 2000. It`s an old club, and back in the dog running days it controlled thousands of acres. I got out of the club in 1997.


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 21, 2018)

Tenfo. I think the 625 was also known as walkers hunt club


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 21, 2018)

Definitely before my time. I’ve seen a lot of pretty woods destroyed in that area since 89. Makes me sick


----------



## jbandito (Aug 13, 2018)

southernman13 said:


> Definitely before my time. I’ve seen a lot of pretty woods destroyed in that area since 89. Makes me sick


You know what you are talking about! We lease the land from 153 to the north Boundary of the Lannahasse VPA.  My father hunted that land in the late 80’s when it was called White Oaks, the sign in board was at the crossroads by the carter pond, later on it or some of it became Walkers Club...I know because ive seen those posted signs on our place for years. I am also aware of the club that the other guy is talking about thats in the northeast ish corner of the VPA.  I talked to a few at adams grocery and he is right, they buy pallets of corn a week, like any other wma we can’t controll what bordering clubs do and as long as they follow the state laws i have no problem.  No sense fussing about it, we should all be happy the state got it for anyone to hunt! I put in for both hunts cause all i To do is walk across our creek on south boundary


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 13, 2018)

You must live east of the Lannahassee plantation that’s for sale. There’s only a few houses there. One of them they’re building a deck on now. We used to camp under the big metal building arena that was on the left as you enter into the saw mill. Well we did for a little while


----------



## jbandito (Aug 16, 2018)

Our lease is off 153 our north Boundary is 153 from mile marker 4 to the state patrolmans house, east boundary is bill forrest land, west boundary is the lannahasse creek untill otter creek runs into it, south boundary is the north boundary of the new vpa


----------



## jbandito (Aug 16, 2018)

southernman13 said:


> You must live east of the Lannahassee plantation that’s for sale. There’s only a few houses there. One of them they’re building a deck on now. We used to camp under the big metal building arena that was on the left as you enter into the saw mill. Well we did for a little while





jbandito said:


> Our lease is off 153 our north Boundary is 153 from mile marker 4 to the state patrolmans house, east boundary is bill forrest land, west boundary is the lannahasse creek untill otter creek runs into it, south boundary is the north boundary of the new vpa


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 16, 2018)

My buddies lease is directly across street from u. Straight out police gate. They have 600 acre


----------



## jbandito (Aug 19, 2018)

southernman13 said:


> My buddies lease is directly across street from u. Straight out police gate. They have 600 acre


They cut a lot of trees about 3 years ago over there


----------



## JSnake (Aug 20, 2018)

I hunt a friend's place just east of the new WMA. We haven't seen hogs for the past couple of years but evidently they are on his place pretty thick right now.


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes they did. Except for a few sections it was mostly clear cut. That’s when they got it. Good thing is they won’t be back for a long time!! What was mature they ruined this year and the other stands shouldn’t need thinning for at least 5 years and when they do it won’t take long. It’s already thick enough for good cover. Should keep improving for a while


----------



## jbandito (Aug 22, 2018)

southernman13 said:


> Yes they did. Except for a few sections it was mostly clear cut. That’s when they got it. Good thing is they won’t be back for a long time!! What was mature they ruined this year and the other stands shouldn’t need thinning for at least 5 years and when they do it won’t take long. It’s already thick enough for good cover. Should keep improving for a while


Our friend Mike Xenon has the “L” shape private land in the far Northeast corner of the VPA. I was also informed that the state has bought it just waiting for the red tape to go through and it will be a permanant WMA


----------



## jbandito (Aug 24, 2018)

jbandito said:


> They cut a lot of trees about 3 years ago over there


My 


southernman13 said:


> My buddies lease is directly across street from u. Straight out police gate. They have 600 acre


the “L” shape land that is private in the northwest corner of the VPA is our buddy Mike Xenons lease


----------



## jbandito (Sep 3, 2018)

My party got picked for the first quota on for this place


----------



## Truth Be Known (Sep 11, 2018)

In talking with Weyerhauser management ,the 525 acres in the middle had already been leased to Mike Xenos prior to the sale closing (May 15th )of the VMA property for the 18-19 season. The state is working on and have secured leasing the land for the next season, after the current lease expires. At this time the VMA will be close to 5000 acres


----------



## Curtis (Sep 18, 2018)

We got drawn for the second quota hunt (January).  good luck.


----------



## huntndeer (Sep 19, 2018)

We got drawn for the January hunt too


----------



## jbandito (Nov 30, 2018)

Update on our hunt at Lanahassee: only 21 out of 50 people had checked in and only 4 deer killed as of late this afternoon. My partner saw a nice 6 point but let him walk, i had deer blowing at me on the main big mowed field. Had to find another spot at last second for the evening but a lot prettier. Had two big does blow and run off. Scrapes everywhere, tracks everywhere. We scouted and hunted a lot of places good except the Northenmost where they are still trying to get the roads right. Some gates are open some not, every open gate had a truck on in it all closed gates did not. DNR guys were super cool at the check in station and offered to help drag deer with thier atv!  Not sure if the low harvest number was from people waiting for the big one or people not going far into the place because of unfamiliarty. The one buck was killed by the dnr behind the check station (go figure) but he was a small 8. There are other kinks they need to work out such as roads that are private property need marking and some of the actual roads on the north end look like firebreaks so we didnt drive down them, some hog sign, a few ppl parked on 280 between the creek and addys diary road and walked in and saw some. To me no one was on the righ side of oscar williams hunting the whole way and there looked to be great pine stands with low brush in them, the north clearcut past the 90 curve had two hunters in the only trees basically trying to cover the whole thing but even then they where the only two no one on the left side short pines. My best advice is to find a good hardwood run with no gates around, park and walk in, somewhere around the first pond on oscar williams.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 30, 2018)

I hunted till this morning and didn’t see anything. Disappointed in the lack of shots or deer taken. The place is god awful thick in places.


----------



## jbandito (Dec 1, 2018)

bam_bam said:


> I hunted till this morning and didn’t see anything. Disappointed in the lack of shots or deer taken. The place is god awful thick in places.


Yeah only 4 as of yesterday, not near as thick as most wmas i thought it was pretty open to be honest, clearcuts and third row pines, even the shorter pines you could sit in and look, but its full of deer but only 21 people checked in, i guess people where waiting for the big one or scared to shot ones that where close to 15


----------



## Curtis (Jan 8, 2019)

My group was drawn for this weekend’s hunt. A couple of us are going, others are done for the year. Looks like the November hunt was underwhelming. Might just still hunt a bit with iron sights. Anybody else planning to be there?


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 19, 2019)

Curtis said:


> My group was drawn for this weekend’s hunt. A couple of us are going, others are done for the year. Looks like the November hunt was underwhelming. Might just still hunt a bit with iron sights. Anybody else planning to be there?



How did the hunt go?


----------



## Curtis (Jan 22, 2019)

We saw one 9pt taken and several does, including several less than 90lbs. A few pigs seen but didn’t hear of any kills. A well run hunt but didn’t hear or see too much in the way of big bucks by mid-day Saturday. Heard several shots on Saturday evening so there may have been some late day magic that I didn’t know about.


----------

